# Richard Steele



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

Richard Steele, English Puritan (May 10, 1629 - November 16, 1692) was the author of _The Religious Tradesman_, _A Remedy for Wandering Thoughts in Worship_, and _The Character of an Upright Man_. He participated in the ordination of both Philip and Matthew Henry. His last words were: "Ye cannot make a better choice [than God], and are eternally undone if ye make a worse."


----------

